
Scientists successfully revive 100Million-year-old microbes from the sea - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jul/28/scientists-successfully-revived-mesozoic-era-microbes-from-the-sea
======
MindGods
See recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23977234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23977234)

